# Hideaways



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

i bought my truck in july and i went to crank up my torsion bars and i see a coaxil for a cb antenna hanging down so i go behind the drivers seat take the jack storage cover off and find a 2 strobe box there and i never knew it was there i chased the wires back and found they are haning under the taillights with no bulbs so now my question is where can i get bulbs,they are a 3 pin connector and the power supply box is a fleet industries

any input will help
thanks in advance
matt


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

ChEc0 said:


> i bought my truck in july and i went to crank up my torsion bars and i see a coaxil for a cb antenna hanging down so i go behind the drivers seat take the jack storage cover off and find a 2 strobe box there and i never knew it was there i chased the wires back and found they are haning under the taillights with no bulbs so now my question is where can i get bulbs,they are a 3 pin connector and the power supply box is a fleet industries
> 
> any input will help
> thanks in advance
> matt


princess auto carries strobe bulbs sometimes. If not, there are plenty of online places.

I wish I could get that lucky, but the idea of spending $500 on lights makes me cringe.


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

they didnt have anything


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

i dont see what i need the power supply i got is a Fleet Industires and the connectors for the strobes are big 3-pin i will try to get pics of it


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

where in mass. are you. if your near ct. i might know a place were you can get them


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

im about an 1 1/2 hours away but monday im gonna check a truck supply place and see what they got but i just wanted to see if anyone could help with some info on this


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

I think that is known as a dutch connector. You should be able to buy the strobe heads anywhere that carries them, no matter who the manufacturer is.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

im not sure if this will help you but i know theres a fire supply store, they sell anythin that goes along with fire rescue, its in torrington ct...


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

try this place

www.fireoutfitters.com


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

www.lshlights.com is where I got mine. Seemed to be the cheapest. Also try www.strobe-direct.com


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Good Day

IF you are near Danvers/North of Boston Area, I can help you out. I have some in stock and may have what you need cheap. 

Matt


----------



## BROWNS SNOWPLOW (Dec 4, 2005)

you want to get hide aways or any light bars warning lights, go to www.galls.com they have alot of police and fire stuff but this is where a lot of municipalities get there equipment for emergency vehicles.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*lowest prices*

http://www.strobesnmore.com/
they will beat any price gauranteed.its right on the website


----------



## profire73 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you need any help, give me a call @ 616-403-8185 and I can order and have them shipped to you. The prices start @ about 17.00 a bulb for the strobes.

Mike


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

thanks alot guys

mike i might be calling you soon


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

well my local parts store found the bulbs i need and they said they are 45$ a each
now isnt that a little to much


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

ChEc0 said:


> well my local parts store found the bulbs i need and they said they are 45$ a each
> now isnt that a little to much


well you tell us...

http://www.fireoutfitters.com/products/lighting/parts/whelenclearstrobe.htm

the have both flange and gourmet type fittings you just must choose which one.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

infineon954 said:


> I think that is known as a dutch connector. You should be able to buy the strobe heads anywhere that carries them, no matter who the manufacturer is.


it's Deutch connector. 
$45 per head is about right.

Every manufacturer claims you need to use their heads- always wondered about that. (Galls books mention it with each brand)


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Deutch....Dutch... same thing, it's all how you say it.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

no need to use the same strobe head brand as the supply.....a strobe is a strobe is a strobe...same concept....an anode, cathode, and a trigger....no difference between brands except individual curves and maybe wire order...which u just match


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

About 20 bucks each here

www.florawrecker.com/cgi-bin/miva?M...creen=CTGY&Store_Code=TS&Category_Code=STROBE


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

bigjoe871 said:


> About 20 bucks each here
> 
> www.florawrecker.com/cgi-bin/miva?M...creen=CTGY&Store_Code=TS&Category_Code=STROBE


these here arent the connectors i need


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

well i just order some replacement bullbs and if there the wrong ones than ill just put some new connectors on them


----------



## Troyer (Dec 7, 2005)

*Strobe*

AW Direct in CT


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

i think the catlog was something like star strobes but they will be in tommorow i will let u guys know if they work


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

i finnaly got them from star strobe and they work great thanks for everyones help


----------

